# Mon macbook souffle très fort très régulièrement



## nanivichi (8 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
je viens d'acheter d'occasion un macbook Core2duo 2 ghz avec 1 go de Ram et 120 go de disque dur et je me rends compte qu'il souffle étonnament plus que mon ancien macbook (celui là était blanc) qui avec quasi la même configuration était inaudible quasiment tout le temps.
C'était un des points positifs du macbook qui d'ailleurs m'avait fait devenir fan inconditionnel de la pomme.
Mais voilà aujourd'hui j'ai voulu changer pour un macbook noir et le bruit n'est plus du tout le même. Je m'explique. Sans pour autant le faire tourner avec un max d'applications, très régulièrement il y a un souffle qui nait au début de manière assez basse et qui ne fait qu'augmenter par finir par un très gros soufflement qui fait croire que le mac va presque exploser. C'est insupportable. Pourtant il n'est pas chaud au niveau de la batterie. Dans ces cas là il atteind plus de 6000 rpm environ.
Alors je me demandais d'où cela pouvait venir, si c'était du disque dur et donc dans ce cas là je le change (mais pour un 5400 ou 7200) ou bien des ventilateurs que je changerais aussi (je ne supporte vraiment pas ce bruit en comparaison avec l'autre.)

Merci à tous de m'aider.
Anaïs


----------



## DeepDark (8 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour et bienvenue 

Rien d'anormal dans le moniteur d'activité?
Tu as fait un formatage puis une réinstallation?
Et puis quel OS?


----------



## romaing34 (8 Décembre 2008)

Sur mon macbook, j'ai remarqué que les ventilateurs avaient tendance à s'emballer lorsque Word ou une page Safari avec du Flash dégueulasse étaient ouverts, même en fond.

Dans quelles circonstances les ventilateurs s'emballent-ils ? Peut-être qu'une application quelconque fout le bordel, en occupant une charge anormalement importante (Word pour mon exemple, sans compter le bruit, me vidait ma batterie en 2h30 à la fac... Depuis le passage à OpenOffice, retour aux 5h d'autonomie pour les prises de notes).


----------



## nanivichi (8 Décembre 2008)

Alors j'avais installer leopard et donc je l'ai désinstaller et j'ai réinstaller mac os X 10.4 pour savoir si c'était le probleme.
Mais toujours pas.
J'ai regarder dans le moniteur d'activité rien d'anormal, pas d'application qui soccilite plus que les autres.
Il s'emballe même lorsque je n'ai pas ouvert word et seulement ouvert firefox.
Aidez moi car je pense déjà à  le revendre et m'en reprendre un autre...
Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## nanivichi (8 Décembre 2008)

Donc ça pourrait être le disque dur?


----------



## nanivichi (8 Décembre 2008)

Personne n'a de solution ou du moins n'a eu le même problème?

PS: A noté dans activité disque de grand pics de couleur rouge au moment ou j'entends disctintement le bruit de ventilo comparable à un petit sèche cheveux.


----------



## romaing34 (8 Décembre 2008)

Esssaies de faire un reset de PRAM pour voir si ça améliore les choses...


----------



## nanivichi (8 Décembre 2008)

Euh... je fais ça comment?


----------



## romaing34 (8 Décembre 2008)

Peut-être en commençant par cliquer sur "recherche" dans ta fenêtre du forum


----------



## nanivichi (8 Décembre 2008)

Donc je l'ai bien fait au démarrage je vais attendre un peu avant de dire si oui ou non ça a changé quelque chose...
Je vous tiens au courant.
Merci en tout cas.


----------



## nanivichi (8 Décembre 2008)

Non ça ne change rien il vient de repartir à souffler...
Je désespère.


----------



## romaing34 (8 Décembre 2008)

SMCfancontrol pour régler la vitesse des ventilateurs sinon.


----------



## nanivichi (8 Décembre 2008)

J'avais déjà essayé et ça changeait rien... :-(


----------



## nanivichi (14 Décembre 2008)

Personne?


----------



## Ax6 (15 Décembre 2008)

As tu une imprimante HP ? 

La seule fois ou mon macbook s'est emballé de la sorte, c'était lorsque j'avais lancé une impression sur mon imprimante HP, même après avoir débranché l'imprimante, il continuait à souffler...

J'ai dû arrêter le processus HP dans le moniteur d'activité.


----------



## romaing34 (15 Décembre 2008)

De façon plus générale, une impression en attente ou en pause dans le gestionnaire d'impression semble donner les mêmes symptômes maintenant que tu en parles...


----------



## Ax6 (16 Décembre 2008)

Il me semble que c'était suite à une interruption d'impression, je vérifierai...


----------



## iLee (17 Décembre 2008)

J'ai exactement le même problème sur un macbook pro! 

http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/macbook-pro-ventilateurs-a-6000rpm-244101.html#post4920249

J'utilise SMCFanControl pour vérifier la température et iStat menu pour le reste de l'activité de l'ordi. J'ai tenté un Reset de la PRAM, vérifier la liste d'impression, maintenance avec Onyx, rien à faire il s'énèrve sans raison! 

Quand je regarde les ressources utilisé sur le Processeur : max 13% utilisé par Safari (les niveaux d'iStat sont au minimum) la mémoire elle est utilisée à 20%, et la température entre 48 et 53°C.

C'est comme si la pièce s'occupant de mesurer la température dans le macbook/pro était déréglée. 

Si on fait un test Hardware avec les CD apple est ce qu'il peut détecter une anomalie au niveau de cette pièce? 

J'ai fais un tour sur le forum officiel d'Apple et je vois qu'on est pas les seul, c'est pourquoi je me demande si c'est vraiment hardware et pas un bug quelque part dans le software! 

J'ai pas encore testé la mise à jour 10.5.6, donc je ne sais si ca change quelque chose..


----------



## Hell (19 Mars 2009)

Hello,
Désolé de relancer le sujet mais il s'avère que j'ai le même problème avec mon MacBook. Dès que je lance une vidéo en streaming (même un truc minuscule) ou skype, ou encore Photoshop, mon ventilateur s'emballe et se prend pour un oiseau... Toujours pas de solutions ou de nouvelles ? 

Je suis bien passé en 10.5.6 mais cela ne change rien. J'ai aussi réinitialisé la RAM et fait une maintenance avec Onyx.

Merci pour vos réponses :rateau:
Hell.


----------



## iLee (19 Mars 2009)

Hell a dit:


> Hello,
> Désolé de relancer le sujet mais il s'avère que j'ai le même problème avec mon MacBook. Dès que je lance une vidéo en streaming (même un truc minuscule) ou skype, ou encore Photoshop, mon ventilateur s'emballe et se prend pour un oiseau... Toujours pas de solutions ou de nouvelles ?
> 
> Je suis bien passé en 10.5.6 mais cela ne change rien. J'ai aussi réinitialisé la RAM et fait une maintenance avec Onyx.
> ...



Je suis passé avec une amie qui avait le même problème dans un Apple Store. On à expliqué le problème à un Genius et le type à lancé un Test Hardware pour voir s'il y avait un problème de ventilateurs. Le résultat: petit icone vert: "tout va bien, pas de soucis à se faire" 

.... Merci Genius.... J'aurais pu le faire tout seul à la maison ça! 
Bref essaye toujours de faire un Hardware test avec ton CD fourni avec la machine voir s'il y a quelque chose qui cloche ou pas!


----------



## AgeQuodAgis (19 Mars 2009)

Je me suis aussi déjà retrouvé dans une telle situation, emballement des ventilateurs. Dans mon cas, il s'agissait de ma version de firefox qui plantait Il suffisait que je force l'application à quitter pour que tout revienne dans l'ordre en moinde 30 secondes (les ventilateurs ralentissent progressivement)
Quoi qu'il en soit, ça a l'air d'être purement logiciel. Peut-être un widget dashboard ?


----------



## mercucio (25 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,
Je possède un macbook pro core 2 duo 2,4ghz et j'ai le même problème.
La seule solution que j'ai trouvé qui fonctionne est d'enlever la batterie en court de marche qui est à 100 % à ce moment là. La soufflerie s'arrête immédiatement.
Pourquoi ? je ne sais pas.
Est-ce que cela abime la batterie ou le mac ? Je ne sais pas non plus mais au prix où j'ai acheté ce mac je trouve cela tout simplement scandaleux.


----------



## -oldmac- (25 Juin 2009)

Peut être une sonde de temperature naze ...


----------



## pva22 (20 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour, y a t il le meme souci avec le nouveau macbook?


----------



## iLee (20 Janvier 2010)

J'ai changé pour un Macbook Pro Unibody. Pas de problème avec celui-ci. Le macbook noir que j'ai toujours n'a plus le problème. Une mise à jour à du arranger le problème


----------



## jeanmarc44 (21 Janvier 2010)

bonjour 
pour répondre au message de  l'internaute précédent , j'ai le même problème de surchauffe. cela 
m'arrive de jouer de longues heures a un jeu en ligne très populaire qui se nomme
world of warcraft .
je lance le launcher de wow puis ensuite rentre mes paramètres de connections ;
puis je choisis mon perso avec lequel je veux jouer.
au bout d'une minute de jeu , mes ventilateurs s'emballent et le pc chauffe anormalement.
pourtant je possède un macbook version alu mac/intel avec une bonne carte graphique.
j'ai penser mettre un tapis de ventilateurs externes sous le mac lui permettant d'évacuer au mieux la chaleur , qu'en penser vous ?

cordialement


----------



## Di2g (25 Janvier 2011)

Un bon plan marche qui à l'air de marcher (je viens de le faire il y a moins de 5 min) est de vérifier que vous n'avez pas d'impressions en attente dans votre liste. En effet dans le moniteur d'activité le "PrintJobMgr" entendez Print Job Manager mange goulûment 90 à 99 % du CPU ! 

Supprimez l'activité et videz vos listes et il vous sera impossible de repérer votre portable grâce aux sons qu'il émet !


----------



## yk84 (26 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je relance aussi la discussion suite au même problème. C'est un MacBook Noir, 2.4GHz Intel Core 2 Duo, 4Go de RAM, de septembre 2008, il est en version 10.6.6...

Je dois dire que je désespère... après quelques minutes d'utilisation (10min grand maximum) il chauffe énormément et fait un bruit incroyable...

Je ne sais franchement pas si une N-ième réinstallation changera quelque chose...


----------



## yk84 (9 Février 2011)

Je reviens à la charge... 
En observant le oniteur d'activité, je me suis rendu compte que ce qui le fait chauffer exagérément ce sont les vidéos (youtube ou autre)... Je ne sais pas si c'est normal... mais en cas de visionnage de video, le moniteur d'activité note un %processeur de 105% pour Firefox... Qu'en pensez-vous?

Parce que sans ça, j'ai fait un autre test... je l'ai fait tourner pendant un bon moment avec plein de programmes en même temps (iPhoto, Word 2011, Excel 2011, Aperçu, Keynote, iTunes, RealPlayer Downloader, Firefox, Mail, Gimp) et là il n'y a rien d'anormal...

(J'ai aussi supprimé tous les Widgets sauf iStatPro (qui indique des vitesses de ventilo a 6000tr assez souvent et des températures pour Airport et CPU autour des 75-80°C)...)


----------



## G4lover (10 Février 2011)

yk84 a dit:


> Je reviens à la charge...
> En observant le oniteur d'activité, je me suis rendu compte que ce qui le fait chauffer exagérément ce sont les vidéos (youtube ou autre)... Je ne sais pas si c'est normal... mais en cas de visionnage de video, le moniteur d'activité note un %processeur de 105% pour Firefox... Qu'en pensez-vous?
> 
> Parce que sans ça, j'ai fait un autre test... je l'ai fait tourner pendant un bon moment avec plein de programmes en même temps (iPhoto, Word 2011, Excel 2011, Aperçu, Keynote, iTunes, RealPlayer Downloader, Firefox, Mail, Gimp) et là il n'y a rien d'anormal...
> ...



As-tu essayé une réinstallation de firefox ? ou de lire les vidéos avec google chrome ?


----------

